# Tourbericht: Tieflug in den Harburger Bergen



## Rabbit (22. April 2002)

Hier der Tourbericht unserer Sonntagstour am 21.04.2002:

Nein, ich konnte es kaum glauben, sollte der Wetterbericht tatsächlich einmal recht behalten?
Sonne satt an diesem Sonntag, dem 21.4.2002. Nicht's wie raus aus den Federn.

Antreten um Highnoon am Hauptbahnhof ist angesagt. Ich treffe planmäßig, der DB sei dank, um 11:44h am Hbf. ein.
Mein Gott, was ist hier los auf'm Sonntag? Ach ja, Hansaplast-Marathon in Hamburg. Die Läufer sind bereits seit 9:00h auf der Strecke. Nur gut, anläßlich diesem Events wird ja vermutlich trotz des super Wetters der Wald unser sein.

Kurz darauf trifft auch gageC ein, wie auch schon beim letzten mal wieder mit seinen 2,35er auf den 24" Felgen und nur einem Kettenblatt!
Wo steckt Bischi, hatte nicht auch er sein Erscheinen angekündigt? Dank modernster, mobiler Übertragungstechnik kann sein Verbleiben schnell aufgeklärt werden, steht er doch bereits seit ca. 15 min. nur wenige Meter weiter auf dem selben Gleis.
Auch er heute mit der selben, erst kürzlich erworbenen Bereifung wie die gageC's. Was haben die beiden heute eigentlich vor?

Pünktlich um 11:58h besteigen wir die S-Bahn Richtung Neugraben, welche uns in unser heutiges Einsatzgebiet, die Harburger Berge, bringen soll.
Um 12:15h errreichen wir die Haltestelle Heimfeld. Die Motoren werden gestarten und bereits nach wenigen Metern heben wir ab um unser nächstes Ziel, die Kärtner Hütte, im Formationsflug anzusteuern.
Hier hat sich ein weiterer Teilnehmer, der Beppo aus Geesthacht, zum einchecken angekündigt.

Um 12:40h setzen wir zur ersten Landung an der Kärtner Hütte an. Beppo ist schnell ausgemacht, ist er doch der zur Zeit einzige Anwesende mit Fluggerät auf dem Parkplatz. So wird das erste Manöver des heutigen Tages zu einer Punktlandung.
Nach kurzer Begutachtung seiner noch jungen Machine, ausgestattet mit einen XTR-Antrieb soll's nun wieder in die Lüfte gehen.

Um 12:45h starten wir erneut die Motoren, ich zusätzlich die Aufzeichnungsfunktion meiner Blackbox.
Da Bischi um Proviant- und Brennstoffaufnahme gebeten hat rollen wir zunächst auf dem Runaway zur nächsten Tankstelle.
Dann endlich geht's richtig los, nach nur wenigen Metern heben wir gemeinschaftlich ab um zunächst das Gebiet der Neugrabener Heide zu erkunden.
Schon jetzt zeigt sich deutlich, daß gageC aufgrund der Ausstattung mit nur einem Triebwerk Schwierigkeiten hat an Höhe zu gewinnen, sobald der Steigwinkel einen bestimmten Grenzwert überschreitet.
Damit seine Motoren nicht überhitzt beschließen wir hier unsere erste Pause einzulegen und die Seele ein wenig baumeln zu lassen.

Nachdem unsere Motoren wieder auf erträgliches Maß abgekühlt waren demonstrierte uns gageC zunächst die sonst nur von Hubschraubern bekannte Eigenschaft, in der Luft zu stehen, mit seinem Fluggerät um kurz darauf durch ein Luftloch zu stoßen, auch Air-Drop genannt.
Leider verlor er dabei so weit an Höhe, daß er im Tiefflug die Heideflächen streifte, wodurch ein zufällig gerade jetzt auf seinem für den zivilen Verkehr bestimmtes Fluggerät vorbeiziehender Ordnungshüter vom Forstamt sich dazu genötigt fühlte uns im freundlichen, aber bestimmten Ton darauf hinzuweisen bei unseren Flugübungen doch darauf zu erreichten eine bestimmte Mindestflughöhe nicht zu unterschreiten und die Heideflächem beim Überflug zu meiden.
Er hätte absolut keine Probleme mit unserem Ansinnen wenn wir auf diese Anweisung rücksicht nehmen. Ein grober Verstoß gegen diese Anweisung könne im schlimmsten Fall mit Flugverbot und einer Geldstrafe bis  1000,- geahndet werden.
Nachdem wir, der gute Mann hat ja recht, zustimmend nickten wünschten wir uns gegenseitig noch einen schönen Sonntag und flogen dann in verschiedenen Richtungen von dannen.

Weiter ging's nun vorbei am Heidefriedhof hoch zum Segelflugplatz, wo heute tatsächlich reger Flugbetrieb der unmotorisierten Kameraden herrschte.
Nach einer weiteren Pause sollte nun der "Panzertrail" im Tiefflug genommen werden. Auch hier zeigte sich deutlich, daß man mit drei Triebwerken eben doch schneller vorankommt als nur mit einem.
Diese Flugübung hat Beppo dann auch so gut gefallen daß er sie doch gerne ein weiteres Mal probieren wollte.

So flogen wir also nochmal eine Schleife hinauf zum Segelflugplatz wo uns Bischi und gageC jedoch zuvor mit ihren Flugkünsten begeistern wollten. Als Mänover lag ein ein doppelter Airdrop im Tiefflug an, welchen gageC als erster anging und auch gelang.
Bischi setzte erst nach einigem Zögern an. Das Manöver, so schien es, gelang zunächst auch ihm. Beim anschließendem, mit einem Immelmann eingeleitetem Bremsmanöver verzog er jedoch etwas das Ruder und streifte mit seiner Wange einen Baum.
Seit dem hat das Wort Brems_backe_ eine neue Bedeutung für uns .

Nach einer weiteren Pause überflogen wir also nochmal den Panzertrail um unseren Kurs dann schon wieder auf den Zielflughafen einzustellen. Bei einer folgenden Rechtskurve nach einem weiteren Sturzflug kippte ich dann leider etwas zuviel über den Flügel. Es sah ganz nach einer Notlandung aus. Leider schaffte ich es aber nicht mehr, daß Fahrwerk rechtzeitig auszuklincken und grub Maschine und Pilot in den weichen Sand der Fischbeker Heide. Anschließend war Bischi dann nicht mehr der Einzige, der mit Kampfwunden "glänzen" konnte 
Eine weitere Pause war notwendig damit ich wieder zur Besinnung kommen konnte.

Da gageC's *einziges!* Triebwerk nun bereits Ausfallerscheinungen zeigte wurde für den Rückflug eine Route gewählt bei welcher Steigflüge zu vermeiden sind.
So erreichten wir sicher und *gemeinsam*  den Zielflughafen an der Kärtner Hütte.
___________


Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben sind natürlich alle Teilnehmer dazu aufgerufen weitere sachdienliche Hinweise in diesen Beitrag zu schreiben!

Hier noch alles andere in gewohnter Weise:

Das Overlay:


----------



## Rabbit (22. April 2002)

Trotz angekündigtem Verbot jeglicher Computer ist es mir gelungen die Daten in meiner Blackbox aufzuzeichen:

Immerhin:

ca. 35 km bei ca. 400 Hm und einem Schnitt von ca. 15 km/h

Gefahrene Zeit: 2:07:20
Gesamtzeit: 4:02:10

Also eine recht entspannte, wie angekündigte Class D Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. April 2002)

Hier isses:


----------



## gage_ (22. April 2002)

Was muss ich sehen? Wir sind ja auch noch mehr bergauf als bergab gefahren!  

Von Kategorie D kann gar nicht die Rede sein, fuer mich war das mindestens "A+ Pro" 

Gestern konnte ich kaum mehr laufen, am rechten Knie ist ein dicker Bluterguss vom klaeglich gescheiterten Versuch, bergauf einen Baumstamm zu ueberwinden, die linke Wade ist leicht gezerrt von der mitunter doch sehr derben Belastung beim Bergauffahren ... heute ist es aber schon viel besser, ich kann fuer solche Themen nur nochmal das Dolobene Gel empfehlen, taugt echt was das Zeug .. Bischi braucht wohl eher Betaisodona 

Die Bilder sind ja teilweise sehr nett geworden, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die von Bischi's freiem Fall ...


----------



## Bischi (22. April 2002)

...in dem zip was ich von harry bekommen hab´ fehlen n paar bilder...   ich tippe mal das von meinem abflug ist das wo quasi nur die kante zwischen den beiden baumstämmen zu sehen ist... 



mfg, Bischi


----------



## PrimOChris (22. April 2002)

nette pics; toller Bericht

Mit mir könnt Ihr dann auch mal rechnen (Wenn´s bei Cat. D bleibt). Dann werde ich die Ehre des Eisenrades wiederherstellen, obwohl GageC da ja schon so´n neumodisches Derivat an den Start gebracht hat. -Fully rigid ist angesagt! 
Alles weitere (auch für die Raucher;-) ) am Donnerstag...


----------



## evil_rider (22. April 2002)

hehe, was ist mit näxtem sonntag ? gehts da wieder rund ? hätte bock mitzukommen, dann hat gageC wenigstens nicht mehr das schwerste bike und er ist dann auch nicht der einzige mit dem einem kettenblatt aber dann solltet ihr rücksicht auf mich nehmen.... bergauf *gg* bergab nehe ich dafür auch keine rücksicht auf euch


p.s. bischi, das mit dem gesicht sieht gut aus..... wirkt männlich


----------



## Thomas (22. April 2002)

Coole Tour, noch besserer Bericht 
ich habe mir erlaubt die Fotos in den Startfundus der Galerie zu übernehme - dort auch ohne dicke DSL-Leitung zu sehen:

*Fotos hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php*


----------



## Rabbit (22. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Die Bilder sind ja teilweise sehr nett geworden, aber irgendwie fehlen mir die von Bischi's freiem Fall ...  *


Tja, da Bischi anfangs sehr unschlüssig war, er nahm ja immer und immer wieder Anlauf um dann kurz vorm Absprung anzuhalten, ist das Foto seines Absprungs dann leider irgendwie in's leere gegangen. Und die Aktion mit dem "Immelmann" fand ja leider hinter meinem Rücken statt 
Aber dafür gibt's ja ein schönes Action-Bild von gageC an der besagten Stelle 

@PrimOChris: Sicher können wir mal wieder eine Tour für Teilnehmer mit Kinderfahrrädern organisieren


----------



## gage_ (22. April 2002)

@PrimOChris .. von mir aus duerfte es solche Touren gerne oefter geben, auch wenn ich aus Kniegelenksgruenden hoffe, bald wieder mit Vollfederung unterwegs sein zu koennen. Dann wohl auch mit drei durch modernste Triebwerkssicherungstechnologie unbedenkliche Kettenblaetter. Allerdings wahrscheinlich immer noch schwerer anzutreiben als so manches Fluggeraet, daher werde ich auch immer noch hemmungsloser an Touren mit niedrig gesteckten Durchschnittsreisegeschwindigkeiten teilnehmen 

Meine Motivation zur entspannten Fahrweise ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass man technische Passagen/Spruenge/Downhills einfach besser faehrt, wenn man noch etwas Kraftreserven hat, und ich *wuerde das gerne oefters machen (tm)* 

@evil ... dabei nicht vernachlaessigen: wenn Du die Jungs bergab abziehen willst, musst Du Dir den Vorsprung im Uphill *hart* erkaempfen, das kostet Dich dann ungefaehr zehnmal soviel Kraft, ich hab das drei- oder viermal gemacht und weiss, wovon ich rede  .. wir duerfen gespannt sein (++Erwartungsdruck)

nochmal @PrimOChris .. was fuer ne Uebersetzung hast Du am Single Speed eigentlich? Koennte ja zaehlen, aber ... ich schaetze mal 36/12?


----------



## PrimOChris (22. April 2002)

@GageC:

Auf dem Photo ist das 36/17, habe aber inzwischen noch´n zweites mit 38/17; beides noch absolut geländetauglich und falls ich die steilen Rampen doch nicht hochkomme, hab´ ich ja ´ne gute Ausrede... BMX-Freilaufritzel gibt es ja in zwei Maßen und auf meine Nabe passen nur die grossen, d.h. minimal 16T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (22. April 2002)

Hmm ... mal sehen *wie* tourentauglich mein FS ist, wenn der Umbau komplett ist .. wenn das klargeht, wird mein Hardtail vielleicht auch ein SingleSpeeder, obwohl so eine Uebersetzung fuer's Trialen irgendwie doof ist %)


----------

